# iNSANE! meldet sich mit den Rocky's 2006



## iNSANE! (2. September 2005)

...live von der EUROBIKE...

Preise folgen morgen...bin zu fertig grad...


----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2005)

Na gut...dann doch nooch jetzt:

BIKES:

Slayer 50 - 3190
Slayer 70 - 3790
Slayer 90 - 5490

SWITCH 1.0 - 2990
SWITCH 2.0 - 3590
SWITCH 3.0 - 3990

RMX 1.0 - 3990
RMX 2.0 - 4490

FLOW 1.0 - 990
FLOW 2.0 - 1190
FLOW 3.0 - 1490

ETSX 50 - 3190
ETSX 70 - 4090
ETSX TEAM - 6190   


RAHMEN:

FLOW DJ - 690
FLOW 3.0 - 590
FLOW ZERO - 690

Slayer Cult - 2190
Slayer 90 - 1990

SWITCH 3.0 - 2190
SWITCH Stealth - 2390 *shocked*

RMX 2.0 - 2690
RMX CrossFire - 2890


Na dann...sparrt mal... 

Toll...jetzt ist mir ne neue Freeride Hose in ebay durch die Lappen gegangen...vor lauter geschreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reaper84 (2. September 2005)

Vielen Dank, dass mal jemand die Bilder und auch die Preise hier reinstellt    !!!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. September 2005)

Respekt für die Mühe!
Das Slayer ist sehr gelungen, obwohl ich anfänglich total anderer Meinung war. Gibt es evtl. auch Fotos oder auch nur ein paar Augenzeugenberichte über das 06er Blizzard, die neuen Elements, Vertex oder gar über die Rennräder? gibt es auch 2006 wieder Special Editions (2006 wird RM ja immerhin 25 Jahre "alt")?


----------



## E36/8 (2. September 2005)

Wow!
Danke für die Bilder   ... falls du noch ein paar vom neuen Switch hast bitte stell noch das ein oder andere rein.

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Slayer Cult & Slayer 90 und was ist ein Switch Stealth?
Gibt es 2006 kein Leichtbau Switch mehr?
Standen da auch die Gewichte der Slayer bzw. Switch Rahmen?


----------



## j.mesle (2. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> FLOW 3.0 - 1490â¬



Hui, s'Flow 3.0 mit de deemax fÃ¼r den PreiÃ 
aber ich find das grÃ¼n und gelb beiÃt sich e bissel!!!
meiner Meinung nach zu auffÃ¤llig, aba soll ja de neue trend sein!!!

naja was solls,
auf jeden fall danke fÃ¼r die info!!!

vG,
Jochen


----------



## numinisflo (2. September 2005)

Yo Insane,

ich muß dir mal wieder ein dickes Lob aussprechen - ich finds mal saugeil das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, und du weißt ja mittlerweile wie ich mich über RMs freuen kann.....


Also dicke Props von allen Möckmühler-Bikern!!!!



Numinisflo.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow!
> Danke für die Bilder   ... falls du noch ein paar vom neuen Switch hast bitte stell noch das ein oder andere rein.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Slayer Cult & Slayer 90 und was ist ein Switch Stealth?
> ...



Das SWITCH hab ich in ALLEN Varianten abgelichtet - und hier reingestellt.
Das CULT ist eine Homage an die gleichnamige Band - und damit eine Sondermodell, nur als Rahmen. Das 90 ist das Serien Topmodell.
Auch das SWITCH STEALTH ist ein Sondermodell in der Farbe "Anti Radar" - auch nur Rahmen.
Es gibt kein SL Switch mehr
Gewichte waren keine zu erfahren, ausser dass das SWITCH leichter wurde (laut Rob.J)

@Nihil Baxter - diese Räder hab ich auf der Digicam eines Freundes. Das Vertex kommt in einer grün / weissen Canuck lackierung - mehr weis ich grad nicht mehr... Die 25 Jahre Sondermodelle sind die oben genannten!

@j.mesle Heiss ist der Preis, stimmt, übers Design lässt sich natürlich streiten...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (3. September 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Das Slayer Cult interessiert mich mittlerweile ganz besonders. Welche Band stand jetzt dafür Pate? The Cult, welche ja eher eine Mädchenband darstellt, oder wirklich Slayer? Geht eigentlich eher mit dem Konzept konform...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. September 2005)

Hey Insane

auch von mir, als Möckmühler Biker, ein fettes Lob für all die Mühe die du dir hier und in den anderen Threads gemacht hast.

Echt klasse 

Bonzai1982


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2005)

Danke euch! Das tu ich gern für die ROCKy Community - auch wenn ich dabei schon mal ne ebay Auktion verpasse...   

@Nihil Baxter - Es ist "The Cult" gemeint, nicht Slayer (Gott bewahre    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (3. September 2005)

Tag,

* FETTES LOB an iNSANE! *​ 

Saubere Arbeit, Chef!

Das neue Slayer löst allerdings nun noch stärkere Brechreize bei mir aus, als nach dem Betrachten der Pressefotos. 

Nun, ich werd' mich wohl in ein paar Jahren nach Alternativen umschauen müssen. Schade, RM, so verliert man Kunden...

So Long,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## neikless (3. September 2005)

welcher switch rahmen ist das der neben
dem RMX s.e. hängt ganz ohne decals ?
schwarz matt ?

ist das der SWITCH Stealth  ???

danke auch von mir für die bilder


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Tag,
> 
> * FETTES LOB an iNSANE! *​
> 
> Saubere Arbeit, Chef!



Danke Danke! Ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen!

@NEIKLESS - ja das ist das Modell "Stealth" in der Farbe "Anti Radar"
Nur als Rahmen erhältlich.
...aber was sollte dich noch neidisch machen?! Bei deinem RMX...


P.S: Schaut euch die Bilder auch mal in der Gallery an - hab ein paar Kommentare...z.B. beim RMX CrossFire.


----------



## andreas merlin (3. September 2005)

Keine Änderungen am ETSX?

AM


----------



## Marc T. (4. September 2005)

Grosser Dank!!!
Die Bilder versöhnen mich ein bischen dass ich es dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr schaffe. Der Switch Stealth, oh mann, ich weiss schon ich werde wieder hin und her rechnen ob er nicht doch drin ist. Einfach nur geil in diesem matten schwarz. Kurz, noch gabs ja keine konkreten Infos, hat das Switch den auch mehr Federweg bekommen, 170mm Hinten?

Konnte jemand erkennen ob auf  der Messe schon die neuen 66s verbaut waren an den RMs? 

Gruss Marc


----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2005)

Das werde ich auch tun...um dann festzustellen dass es z.B. bei GHOST das FR Northshore mit echter "Vollausstattung" für das gleiche Geld gibt wie den SWITCH Stealth Rahmen und ja es wird definitiv 170mm am Hinterbau haben.
Die neuen MZ's waren teiles verbaut (888) und teils wg LIeferengpässen vor der Messer (bei vielen Herstellern) noch nicht.

Ich habe sowohl Fotos vom GHOST FR als auch von der neuen 66 / 888 in Weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (4. September 2005)

also das flow dj hat mir jetzt echt ma richtig gut gefallen. endlich mal nen schön kurzer hinterbau und horizontale ausfallenden und wieder nen stabil wirkender rahmen im gegensatz zu flow04/05. schön find ich auch, dass das flow wieder in canada gemacht wird. zumindest das dj und das welches drunter stand. wieso war niergends das glowinthedark switch zu sehen??


----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> wieso war niergends das glowinthedark switch zu sehen??



Ne ECHT gute Frage...
Muss ich mal den Rob J fragen wenn ich ihn wieder seh.


----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2005)

Das ETXS hat jetzt 150mm Hub

Rocky verwendet teils Dämpfer die schon von FOX für den jeweiligen Hinterbau customized werden.

Ab Frühjahr nächsten Jahres gibt es die Möglichkeit sich "sein" Rocky individuell auf der site zusammenzustellen. Farbe, Komponenten, Rahmen und sogar die Beschriftung.

Das Glow in the dark ist NICHT im Katalog als Serienmodell. Es ist lediglich auf einem KLEINEN Foto bei den anderen Switches zu sehen - kaum erkennbar. Es scheint als würde es nicht in Serie gehen.


----------



## j.mesle (4. September 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> also das flow dj hat mir jetzt echt ma richtig gut gefallen. endlich mal nen schön kurzer hinterbau und horizontale ausfallenden und wieder nen stabil wirkender rahmen im gegensatz zu flow04/05. schön find ich auch, dass das flow wieder in canada gemacht wird. zumindest das dj und das welches drunter stand. wieso war niergends das glowinthedark switch zu sehen??


war auch überrascht über den unterschied zwischen flow in live und auf den bildern!
aber trozdem hätten sie nicht unbedingt die deemax felgen draufmachen müssen (rein optisch gesehen)!


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2005)

Schade, das glow in the dark fand ich eigentlich ne geile Idee, auch wenn ich es nie kaufen würde.

Das Flow dj  find ich auch sehr geil.
Aber ansonsten muß man sagen das die RM-Leute langsam jegliche Preisgrenze gesprengt haben. Wie es Insane schon gesagt hat, von anderen Firmen gibt es komplett aufgebaute Bikes für den Preis eines RM-Rahmensets, und das bei guter Ausstattung. Na ja, wenn Exklusivität nur noch über den Preis geht.......

Numinisflo


----------



## s.d (4. September 2005)

Hallo,

war auch heute da und hab mir die geilen Bikes reingezogen

zum ETSX:
es gibt kein ETSX 90 mehr das heißt jetzt Team, es ist in Team Red und White Ahorn Lackierung und es ist nasslackiert.

das ETSX 70 ist in Team Blue (königsblau) und White lackiert (Pulverlackierung)


Es gibt nun auch bei den 50er Modellen die Ahron Lakierung einmal in White + Shadow (grau) der Hinterbau ist Stealth Black es gibt noch eine 2te lackierung die White + Acid (helles grün) + Stealth Black beide sind pulverlackiert

die 30er Modelle sind Flare (orange) oder White beide gepulvert

Es gibt nun auch 10er Modelle in Lemon oder Caribbean Blue gepulvert

Special Editions:

RMX Crossfire
Farben: Beige und Khaki würde ich es bezeichnen Rocky sagt dazu Desert und Dirt gepulvert

Switch Stealth:
Farbe anti radar (schwarz) gepulvert


Flow Zero:
es ist in Hagar green Lakiert und hat rote und weiße verzierungen auf der Kettenstrebe laut Rocky vom Zweiten Weltkrieg inspiriert

Slayer Cult:
Stealth Black glänzend mit silbernen Ornamenten die an das Moko erinnnern

ETSX Bonfire:
Schwarz mit gelber Flammenlackierung

Element West Point:
hinten dunkelblau vorne ein helleres blau meiner meiung nach sehr gelungen

Blizzard:
Silver + Ice (silber-grau + weiß) pulverlakiert und nur als Rahmen erhältlich 

Hammer:
Metallic Black Komplettrad gepulvert


Entschuldigt bitte Falls ich Fehler gemacht habe

Mir tun jetzt langsam die Finger weh aber falls noch jemand Fragen hat kein Thema ich hab den neuen Katalog aber leider keine Preisliste Falls die jemand hat bzw alle Preise wäre echt gut wenn man die Posten könnte. Weiß jemand was das mit der Nasslackierung auf sich hat die Pulverlackierung ist doch Top


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. September 2005)

Die Rahmen aus Scandium sind nasslackiert, da diese Art der Alu-Legierung die Hitze beim Pulvern (180-200 Grad) nicht verträgt, und somit das Materialgefüge leidet. Der Rahmen kann leicht brechen. Was mich noch interessieren würde, sind die Rennräder von Rocky. Hat jemand evtl. nähere Infos dazu?


----------



## akeem (5. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Das ETXS hat jetzt 150mm Hub
> 
> Rocky verwendet teils Dämpfer die schon von FOX für den jeweiligen Hinterbau customized werden.
> 
> ...



...ist es nicht so, dass das ETSX jetzt zwischen 100-125 mm Federweg am Heck hat und der Hub des Dämpfers von 35 mm auf 50 mm erhöht wurde?

Ausserdem wurde der Rahmen versteift, was man sich (ausser bei der Team-Version) mit einem Mehrgewicht von 100 g erkauft (ETSX-90: 2,84 Kg und ETSX-Team 2,54 Kg Rahmengewicht).


----------



## iNSANE! (5. September 2005)

@ akeen Ja, akeen denke da hast du recht. Aber das Ergebnis zählt - das ETSX ist jetzt robuster (besseres Hebelverhältnis - weniger Dämpferbelastung)

@ s.d - hm...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die Arbeit hättest Du dir sparen können denn das meisste steht schon da - INKLUSIVE Preise (für die edleren Teile).Ich könnte die Preisliste mal als pdf reinstellen. Trotzdem Danke für die neuen Details zu den MA / XC Rädern.

Zur SOLO (Rennradserie) kann ich kaum was sagen - bestenfalls das was im Katalog drin ist.


----------



## Catsoft (5. September 2005)

Ein Bild gibts hier 

Boooohhhh ist das Oberrohr häslich     :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (5. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> @ akeen Ja, akeen denke da hast du recht. Aber das Ergebnis zählt - das ETSX ist jetzt robuster (besseres Hebelverhältnis - weniger Dämpferbelastung)



 
so ist es...
und so muss es wohl auch sein, denn wenn das Slayer jetzt mit 150mm Federweg und 3,2 Kg Rahmengewicht in Richtung Freeride light rückt, sollte das ETSX ebenfalls entsprechend nachrücken, sonst hätte RM meines Erachtens ein Lücke im Programm.


----------



## dertutnix (5. September 2005)

... ich war sehr enttäuscht von den 2006er rm ...

qualität? 

ästhetik?

kundengeschmack?


wenigstens gebührt rm viel lob, dass sie als eine der wenigen firmen noch stahlrahmen im segment haben und immer noch vernünftige steuerrohre verwenden!

vielen dank daher an rm. 2006 werde ich kaum gelüste auf ein neues rm-bike bekommen und stattdessen mein altes slayer nochmals zum vernünftigen ac-bike aufbauen. wieder was gespart  


klasse übrigens die rm-ski für knappe 1.000 euros


----------



## s.d (5. September 2005)

wär echt nett von dir wenn du das machen könntest 

dann sind also auch die ganzen vorherigen Scandium-Rahmen Nasslackiert


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> wär echt nett von dir wenn du das machen könntest
> 
> dann sind also auch die ganzen vorherigen Scandium-Rahmen Nasslackiert



Ja, daher auch die "miese" Lackqualität. Hab ich selber an 2 Elements enrfahren müssen


----------



## s.d (6. September 2005)

gut das mein Vertex t.o. noch die gute pulverlackierung hat  

aber leider das Element tsc nicht


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> gut das mein Vertex t.o. noch die gute pulverlackierung hat
> 
> aber leider das Element tsc nicht



Genau! Das Pulver am meinen 98er Element T.O. sieht noch besser aus als bei meine 03er TSC


----------



## s.d (6. September 2005)

aber wenigstens sind bei den neuen modellen die Aufkleber nich so anfällig wie bei meinem Vertex 

könnte bitte jemand die Preisliste posten THX


----------



## derschotte (6. September 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> könnte bitte jemand die Preisliste posten THX



extra thread


----------



## Jendo (7. September 2005)

Danke erstmal für die tollen und informativen Auskünfte zu RM `06!
Aber irgendwie vermisse ich grad bei den RMX eine etwas stärkere Optik im Design! Ich kann mich diesbezüglich noch gar nicht mit den Designs der neuen Bikes zufrieden geben...
aber ist wie immer ja geschmackssache.

ZU den Preisen muss ich sagen, das das Switch laut Listenpreis als Komplettbike richtig günstig ist im gegensattz zu meinem `04er Modell! Und Rocky war schon immer teuer, sonst hätte es ja jeder  

wenn jemand noch ein Paar Bike Pics im Angebot hat, nur her damit..
Danke und Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (8. September 2005)

weiß eigentlich jemand ob es das Flow FS (die Fullyversion) noch 2006 gibt?
in der geposteten Preisliste steht es nämlich nicht!?
Wäre ja ein großer Reinfall sonst gewesen...
Gruß Jendo


----------



## s.d (8. September 2005)

wenn ich zuhause bin schau ich nochmal im katalog nach aber ich glaube nich


----------



## schlappmacher (8. September 2005)

Tag,

* Nochmals Besten Dank an alle "Berichterstatter" von der Eurobike, sauber, sauber!!! *



> dertutnix
> 
> ... ich war sehr enttäuscht von den 2006er rm ...
> 
> ...



Nun, die neuen RM-Modelle polarisieren eine ganze Menge Leute hier im Forum - und einige davon sind eher abgeschreckt -  Ob das im Sinne des Erfinders war ??? 

Schade, das die Auswahl im Federwegsbereich bis ca. 120..130mm nun auf's ETS-X beschränkt bleibt. Ich werd' den schwarzen Bock, Slayer 04, also fahrn bis er nicht mehr kann und dann wohl wieder die Marke wechseln.....

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## E36/8 (8. September 2005)

Hi,
also mir gefallen die neuen RM Modelle ganz gut. Das erste Slayerbild in schwarz war besch*****, aber mit Lack ists doch nicht soo übel!

Was ich schade finde ist das das Switch mit 170mm Federweg so sauschwer ist und es keine SL Variante mehr gibt. Auf der bikeaction Page stehen mittlerweile schon die 06er RMs und da steht für 18" ein Rahmengewicht von 4,6kg  Was meint ihr zum Tausch des DHX 5 gegen nen AIR?
Meine Wunschgabel für das Bike wäre ne per ETA absenkbare 66er Light. Diese würde dann auch nochmal mit 3Kilo zu buche schlagen!


----------



## iNSANE! (8. September 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Was meint ihr zum Tausch des DHX 5 gegen nen AIR?



Ach am besten den MZ ROCO ohne des Pro Pedal Zeug...bei mir macht das nur so dumme klack - klack Geräusche. Und Toxoholics meinte das ist normal...toll.
Ich will keinen DHX 5.0 und keinen DHX Air (leicht!) sondern nen ROCO...

Aber was mir immer noch zu denken gibt ist die Tatsache dass ich mir entweder nen Ghost FR Northshore kaufen kann oder fürs gleiche Geld nen Switch Stealth Rahmen...   


Die alten RMX haben mir auch besser gefallen - besonders der große "RMX" Schriftzug - der ist ja jetzt quasi weg.


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ach am besten den MZ ROCO ohne des Pro Pedal Zeug...bei mir macht das nur so dumme klack - klack Geräusche. Und Toxoholics meinte das ist normal...toll.
> Ich will keinen DHX 5.0 und keinen DHX Air (leicht!) sondern nen ROCO...
> 
> Aber was mir immer noch zu denken gibt ist die Tatsache dass ich mir entweder nen Ghost FR Northshore kaufen kann oder fürs gleiche Geld nen Switch Stealth Rahmen...
> ...




Der Alte RMX-Schriftzug war definitv wesentlich schöner. Und wenn man die Preise vergleicht mit anderen Firmen ist es schon extrem teuer geworden sich die Exklusivität eines RMs zu leisten.

Roco will ich auch!!!!!!!

Numinisflo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. September 2005)

@bout ROCO - Habe auf dem MZ Poster gelesen dass der ROCO aber auch nen Luftbehälter hat - also für so eine Art Plattform...dabei dahchte ich gelesen zu haben dass sich ein MZ Ingeneur davon distanziert hätte...naja, jedenfalls hat er kein Rad wo man sowas in der Art verstellen kann - à la PPD


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

j.mesle schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, s'Flow 3.0 mit de deemax für den Preiß
> aber ich find das grün und gelb beißt sich e bissel!!!
> meiner Meinung nach zu auffällig, aba soll ja de neue trend sein!!!
> 
> ...



Das Flow das du meinst ist nicht das Flow F3.0 sondern das Flow DJ und wird nur als Rahmen erhältlich sein! Laufräder kannst du dir dann reinbasteln was du willst..


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> weiß eigentlich jemand ob es das Flow FS (die Fullyversion) noch 2006 gibt?
> in der geposteten Preisliste steht es nämlich nicht!?
> Wäre ja ein großer Reinfall sonst gewesen...
> Gruß Jendo



Das Flow FS gibt es definitiv nicht mehr in 2006!!


----------



## Jendo (16. September 2005)

tja, war wohl nicht so der Hit. Obwohl ichs eigentlich geil fand.
Kann man nix machen. und platz im keller hab ich auch nicht mehr für noch ein Rocky


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also mir gefallen die neuen RM Modelle ganz gut. Das erste Slayerbild in schwarz war besch*****, aber mit Lack ists doch nicht soo übel!
> 
> Was ich schade finde ist das das Switch mit 170mm Federweg so sauschwer ist und es keine SL Variante mehr gibt. Auf der bikeaction Page stehen mittlerweile schon die 06er RMs und da steht für 18" ein Rahmengewicht von 4,6kg  Was meint ihr zum Tausch des DHX 5 gegen nen AIR?
> Meine Wunschgabel für das Bike wäre ne per ETA absenkbare 66er Light. Diese würde dann auch nochmal mit 3Kilo zu buche schlagen!



Das Switch gibt es desswegen nicht mehr in der SL Version, da das Slayer mit 150mm Federweg den Platz des 2005er Switch einnimmt und somit der "Leicht-Freerider" von Rocky ist. Wer also ein leichten Freerider mit genügend Reserven haben möchte, nimmt das Slayer und wer einen richtigen Freerider nimmt, der greift zum Switch! Ein Switch SL würde meiner Meinung nach, nicht mehr in die Reihe passen!


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

Zu den Preisen kann ich nur sagen, dass Rocky ganz schön runter gegangen ist!!
z.B. das 2005er Switch S3 kostete 4.790,- Euro komplett, 
das 2006er Switch S3 kostet dagegen 3.990,- Euro komplett! Eine Ersparnis von 800,- Euro!! Obwohl die Ausstattung und das Gewicht besser geworden sind!!
Genauso ist es bei den RMX und bei den Flow, sowie im Rahmenbereich..

Also bitte keine comments mehr über die teureren Preise!!


----------



## Jendo (16. September 2005)

@freeridechecker
Du bist wohl jetzt der offizielle Mann von Rocky?!
Aber klingt mal sehr vernünftig was Rocky da für eine neue Produktpolitik betreibt  
Gruß Jendo


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> @freeridechecker
> Du bist wohl jetzt der offizielle Mann von Rocky?!
> Aber klingt mal sehr vernünftig was Rocky da für eine neue Produktpolitik betreibt
> Gruß Jendo



Nun, ich kümmer mich nur ein bisschen um die Interessen der Rocky Gemeinde und versuche ein paar Probleme aus der Welt zu schaffen! Denn wie ich finde, gibt es nichts zu meckern!?!


----------



## aka (16. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Genauso ist es bei den RMX und bei den Flow, sowie im Rahmenbereich..
> 
> Also bitte keine comments mehr über die teureren Preise!!



Kannst Du das begruenden? Edit: ich meine, welche Rahmen sind den guenstiger?

Edit: ok, ich sehe die RMX und Switches sind als Rahmen wohl guenstiger geworden. Die bikes in meinem Scope leider nicht :-(


----------



## j.mesle (16. September 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Das Flow das du meinst ist nicht das Flow F3.0 sondern das Flow DJ und wird nur als Rahmen erhältlich sein! Laufräder kannst du dir dann reinbasteln was du willst..


 

stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du das begruenden? Edit: ich meine, welche Rahmen sind den guenstiger?
> 
> Edit: ok, ich sehe die RMX und Switches sind als Rahmen wohl guenstiger geworden. Die bikes in meinem Scope leider nicht :-(



Ja, ich rede ja vom RMX und vom Switch.. die beiden Modelle sind sowohl als Komplettbike als auch als Rahmen um einiges günstiger geworden!
Was allerdings auffällt, das z.B. das Element 70 den gleichen Preis behalten hat nur dafür eine besserer Ausstattung bekommen hat! (XTR_Schaltwerk, Carbon Hinterbau, ...) Genauso beim ETS-X 70, dieses ist sogar um 100,- Euro billiger und hat aber auch ein XTR-Schaltwerk und die besseren Parts verbaut.. Sogesehen bekommt man also MEHR Bike für das gleiche oder sogar weniger Geld!!

greetings,


----------



## s.d (16. September 2005)

Hi bist du irgendwie Bekannter denn du hast ja Namhafte Sponsoren


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bist du irgendwie Bekannter denn du hast ja Namhafte Sponsoren



Ich bin da Mario Lenzen aus Garmisch. Kennts mich vielleicht aus manchen Magazinen!?

greetings,


----------



## s.d (16. September 2005)

ah! OK


----------



## iNSANE! (17. September 2005)

Der Mario - Mr. Big Gap - Cool dass Du hier im Forum bist! Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. September 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mario - Mr. Big Gap - Cool dass Du hier im Forum bist! Viel Erfolg weiterhin!



Merci dir! Ja, ich finds cool hier im Forum und mit euch ein bisschen zu quatschen.. Taugt mir voll!


----------



## zet1 (30. September 2005)

Also ich muss sagen, ich habs mir nun ein paar Tage lang angesehen, aber ich bin froh noch ein 05er Slayer ergattert zu haben, und noch ein altes element in der garage stehen zu haben, denn die 06er slayer sind grundschiach   schaut aus, als wenn man mit 90 gegen einen Baum gebrettert wäre.
1) Ich hasse nichts mehr als gebogene rohre
2) der dämpfer liegt in der einflugschneise des drecks vom hinterrad
3) schaut aus wie eine schlechte mischung von den alten cannondale super v und corratec, beides hatten ein bescheidenes federungsverhalten meiner meinung nach, cc mässig gesehen oder zumindest all mountain.
4) war rocky frueher manchmal als zu dezent in der farbgestaltung, nun sind sie vielleicht doch zu grell. Eine Mercedes s-klasse kauft man sich ja auch nicht in gelb, hellblau, oder giftgrün... doch vielleicht eher eine billige 2fast2furious-yapse-schleuder

Rocky stand für Edelbikes, 100% funktion und design... naja funktion lass ich mal offen, aber sont...  

Aber propedal sei dank werden sie nicht wippen denk ich. Wo sind die guten alten zeiten eines diamantrahmens, genügt diese meiner meinung nach schönste rahmenform nicht mehr in der heutigen zeit, muss man mit aller gewalt versuchen was eigen aussehendes zu kreieren, schon der etx-hinterbau ist miserabel in der optik. einzig das switch hat eine geile optik, aber nun der verbogene slayer setzt die krone auf, also ich weiss nicht heute werde ich alpträume haben


----------



## nuts (10. Oktober 2005)

wenn du meinst?!
Ich find die Rocky Produktline 2006 die geilste überhaupt!
Geile Farben, geile Bikes...
einfach alles, RMX sieht cool aus, Switch is cool, slayer find ich auch sehr geil, wenns nur n bissle mehr reserven hätte würd ichs mir holen und übers Flow DJ müssen wir nicht reden oder? 
Rocky Mountain 06 rulz


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Oktober 2005)

nuts schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du meinst?!
> Ich find die Rocky Produktline 2006 die geilste überhaupt!
> Geile Farben, geile Bikes...
> einfach alles, RMX sieht cool aus, Switch is cool, slayer find ich auch sehr geil, wenns nur n bissle mehr reserven hätte würd ichs mir holen und übers Flow DJ müssen wir nicht reden oder?
> Rocky Mountain 06 rulz



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!! Genau die bikes (RMX, Switch, Slayer und Flow) sind der absolute Oberhammer!! Und die vielfalt ist auch genial, da ist für jeden etwas dabei!?!

bis dann, 
da Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (10. Oktober 2005)

...also ich muss auch sagen, mich begeistern die Bikes dieses Jahr auch wieder. Die RMX sind in der Farbgebung wohl nur noch geil, so muss es sein, dickes Bike, dezente Optik.

Marc


----------



## Stefan#S (14. Oktober 2005)

..wurde nicht erwähnt, gab's da Neuerungen?


----------



## fohns (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wollte nochmals auf das thema preisliste 2006 kommen.
gibt es den eine *komplette* preisliste von den 2006er bikes??
ich habe den BA-katalog mit derjenigen preisliste, die auch netter weise hier irgendwo gepostet wurde.
dort fehlen jedoch - sehr schade - ein paar preisangaben  
gibt es denn eine liste, die alle preise hergibt?? 

Grüße,
fohns


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Dezember 2005)

Um welche Dinge gehts denn da? habe auf der hier geposteten Preisliste noch alles gefunden.


----------



## fohns (8. Dezember 2005)

hätte gerne gewusst, was die "kleineren" ETSX (10,30) oder Elements (10,30) kosten.
habe weder im netz noch hier etwas dazu gefunden...


grüße,
fohns.


----------



## s.d (8. Dezember 2005)

Die werden von Bikeaction ja auch nicht importiert und verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. Dezember 2005)

soso.....   

da kann ich ja lange suchen... 
danke für die info.

fohns


----------

